# Compatibilité iphone de l'apple watch serie 3



## morganen (12 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté une apple watch serie 3 et je possède un iphone 6 actuellement. A l'apple store+service commercial téléphonique apple, on m'a indiqué que l'apple watch 3 n'est compatible qu'a partir de l'iphone 6s.
Je pensais donc vendre mon 6 et racheter un 7. 
Un ami m'a fait douter en me disant que l'iphone 7 (obsolète) dans un futur proche n'aura plus accès aux dernières maj ios et que de ce fait, il ne pourrait plus être compatible avec ma montre.
Faut il les dernieres version d'ios pour etre compatible avec la montre?
Je ne comprends plus rien, la compatibilité entre la montre et liphone est elle liée à la version d'ios ou au modele du télephone.

Les vendeurs étaient vraiment confus sur la questions, à l'apple store meme de Lille, il ne savait pas me renseigner pour la compatibilité entre applewatch et iphone, donc je fais appel à vous.


----------



## fousfous (12 Décembre 2019)

En gros la compatibilité entre la watch et l'iPhone dépend de la version des 2.
Pour utiliser une watch avec watchOS 6 il faut un iPhone avec iOS 13, donc avec un iPhone 7 pas de problème, au pire tu ne pourras juste plus mettre à jour la watch.


----------



## yabr (12 Décembre 2019)

morganen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai acheté une apple watch serie 3 et je possède un iphone 6 actuellement. A l'apple store+service commercial téléphonique apple, on m'a indiqué que l'apple watch 3 n'est compatible qu'a partir de l'iphone 6s.
> Je pensais donc vendre mon 6 et racheter un 7.
> ...


bjr 
je suis avec aw4 sous 6.04 et iphone 6s +13.1.3
je n'installe plus les derniers os et ça me va tres bien...
mon 6s+ fonctionne tres bien ,je n'ai rien a lui reprocher et je ne compte pas en changer....

si tu es dans une pareille situation,l'iphone 7 te fera l'affaire...


----------

